# Newcastle Brown Ale Recipe



## achy02 (1/1/09)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has a recipe for a Kit and Kilo (plus any goodies) Newcastle Brown Ale? I have searched but had no luck.

Cheers

Aches


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/09)

Ah'm from Newcassel and have long experience with the brew me bonny lad. Used tae get palatic on it in me younger days.

According to Roger Protz Encyclopedia of beer:

The blend is complex, a blend of two beers: a dark brown beer that is not sold commerically and a 3.00 per cent Newcastle Amber [cats piss it's frign awful] The blended beer is 4.7 ABV with 24 IBU's . The recipe is made of pale ale and crystal malts, brewing sugar and syrup and a touch of caramel.. A complex blend of Hallertau, Northdown, Northern Brewer and Target hops are used, primarily for bitterness.

Good news: looking at the above you can probably utilise some golden syrup, crystal malt and other sugars to give the luscious sweetness.

Bad news: based on that hop list you are going to have to spend a lot of money with Ross and will have to commit yourself to doing the recipe several times as you will be spending about forty bucks just on the hops.  

I tried a version using Morgans Royal Oak Amber, a partial mash, crystal malt and extra hopping. It was a bloody disaster and thankfully I drank the last bottle of creosote in December.

Here's a suggestion:

You are going to start with a light ale and then blend darker components in, to simulate the mixing of the two beers, and aim for a similar hop regime, then use an ale yeast.
I would go for:

Coopers Lager original series. Yes seriously.
500g Dex
500 LDME
Partial mash of a kilo of Maris Otter plus 400g dark crystal malt (partial mashes are easy, go for it)
A tin of Lyle's Golden syrup.

The above hops in the boil from the spargings of the mini mash:
Northdown 15g 60 min
Northern Brewer 10g 60 min
Target 10g 60 min
Hallertau 15g 20 min.

A good ale yeast such as s-04. I wouldn't use Nottingham here as it is more suitable for a drier beer and can strip out some of the hop additions.

I'll definitely lick my wounds and get back into a Newcastle eventually !

Ye Gan Canny noo

Michael


----------



## jayandcath (1/1/09)

achy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a recipe for a Kit and Kilo (plus any goodies) Newcastle Brown Ale? I have searched but had no luck.
> 
> ...



Achy, Mate I'm not sure where you are in Brissy, but.....
Head down to the Home Brew Oasis in kedron, they had a recipe I did a few times and it always got rave reviews from others. I had a look but since I've gone to AG I had a clean up and a lot of that stuff went. Worth a look though, and pretty simple.
This might help Link

Jay


----------



## WarmBeer (1/1/09)

I'm drinking one at the moment, so will pass on my recipe:

1 can Black Rock Brown Ale
1 can Light Liquid Malt extract
200g Crystal grain - milled
250g brown sugar
Safale S-04 yeast
14g Fuggles hop pellets (@15 mins)
14g Fuggels hop pellets (@flame-out)
Steep the grain for 30 mins in 2 lt ~65 deg water, then strain the liquid into another pot. Bring it to the boil, add the first lot of Fuggles and boil for 15 minutes. Turn the heat off, add the sugar and the other lot of hops, and let it sit for 10 mins (with the lid on).
Then strain the whole lot into your fermenter, add the two tins of goop and fill to 21 litres. Add your yeast, and wait.

My last batch I used Chocolate grain rather than Crystal, and I reckon it made a better beer. Not as true to style, and the colour was more like a porter than a brown, but a more drinkable beer, and that's the main point in the end.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm drinking one at the moment, so will pass on my recipe:
> 
> 1 can Black Rock Brown Ale
> 1 can Light Liquid Malt extract
> ...



Sounds like a goer as well, if you don't want to do a mini mash then go for an all kits n bits brew, and the Fuggles will give that Pommy twang. From my experience of Newkie Broon, the commercial brew out of the bottle doesn't have the all-grain hit of cask bitters or Pale Ales and is actually the sort of beer that you could emulate quite successfully using kits and specialty grains. Note as well, Broon is filtered and pasteurised as well which tends, in UK beers, to kill the 'fresh malt' overtones that it would have if it were, theoretically, a cask conditioned ale.

A somewhat related example is stouts: you can make a very acceptable stout using kits or extracts without All grain brewing because much of the flavour profile comes from the specialty steeping grains, same sort of thing with darker sweeter beers like Newcastle.


----------



## DKS (3/1/09)

jayandcath said:


> Achy, Mate I'm not sure where you are in Brissy, but.....
> Head down to the Home Brew Oasis in kedron, they had a recipe I did a few times and it always got rave reviews from others. I had a look but since I've gone to AG I had a clean up and a lot of that stuff went. Worth a look though, and pretty simple.
> This might help Link
> 
> Jay


Hi Achie 
Ive got this recipe that "jayandcath" is referring to and have tried it. Got a good result but I think you have to be willing to let it condition for a few months to get the best out of it.

Oasis Home Brew Barn - Newcastle Brown Ale 
Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale
Morgans Caramalt 1KG
200g Dark Dry Malt
300g Dex
Lager booster 100g
Fuggles 12g
I used Brewcellar premium Ale yeast 
18-20degs for 2 weeks fermenter, 7days cube, bottle prime with white sugar

You could give these guys a call they are very helpful with any technical advice,( Im not affiliated in any way) :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------

